# Wholesale pricing. So cheap?



## mjtracy (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

China


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*



mjtracy said:


> China


I doubt this honey is from China.

Lots of different honey here represented as local, I have no idea if all of them are beekeepers or just bottle honey they buy.

It seems to be popular to bottle bulk honey and sell it under your own poorly done label but none of the operations I know of that do that sell in the health food stores etc.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

Deleted. miss read the OP


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

I sell to a health food store and they pay me 4.25$ for a 1 lb jar and 8.25$ for a 2lb jar, they buy in quantities of 10 each. I think this is a fair price considering that all they have to do is take the customer's money and pocket whatever they mark it up to. If I was selling in a 5 gal bucket then we would get down to lower prices.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

They want something for nothing. I see it sell privately and in health food stores from $6 to $12 retail. Take it to the flea market, and sell it yourself. It just depends on what local honey goes for. My dad has a barber shop, I put it in his shop and get $8 a pound all day.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

like most products the more you produce the cheaper you have to sell it for. put your honey in a barrel and see what the price becomes. the middle guy makes more than the producer with less overhead. for small amount you can make the most by bypassing that guy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

My prices are loosely based on $3.00 per pound, plus the cost of the jar, the cap, and the labels. A one pound jar of honey wholesale from Squeak Creek costs the REtailer $3.75 each for a case of 12 one pound jars of honey.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

Thanks for sharing.

It's hard to make sense of the numbers delivery a few bottles here and there.

Only one thing to do....split em up! Produce enough to load a Squeak Creek style van and have a regular route. Daggummit! How many bottles of honey will it take to pay for that.

It's going to be a long hard road getting filthy rich doing this!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*



Mbeck said:


> It's going to be a long hard road getting filthy rich doing this!


If that's your goal, you are screwed already. Time for an attitude shift.

I started w/ just a few locally owned MomandPop stores near by selling them Honeybears and One Pound jars by the case at the same price as they were buying it from their distributor, w/ a buy back gaurantee if my honey didn't sell fast enuf for them. It takes a while for the public to get used to seeing you and wanting your product.

After a while you can expand to other stores and raise your prices so they sell for more than the store brand and they will sell. I have honey in a store which has a floor display of the store brand honey and my honey gets sold out in about a month even w/ the display partially blocking my honey. And it ain't the price.

There is room for higher priced locally produced honey on the grocery shelf, though I prefer having it in the Produce Section, one just has to have a Retail Buyer willing to take the chance. Go for it. It's fun. Don't expect to get rich. Your wealth should be in your heart, not your pocket book.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

Step one is to retail your first few.jars at a good premium.....not wholesale them to compete with the other stuff.
once you have an establishedretail price (and a market, even if it a small one), you are no longer begging for an offered price. .....you go in with a.proven price, and figure a.discount of 30-40% for wholesale.

Deknow


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

It is fun selling honey, I enjoy meeting people and developing relationships.
I have been selling to the end user and it is going well. 

I've been approached and have inquired about selling wholesale I'm not ready yet. These people have offered to buy a case or 10 bottles no consignment and give it a try. I have no doubt that I will find my niche and sell a good amount, the question is how efficiently can I do this.

I suppose there are two ways to look at this.
1) Honey is worth around $2.00 pound $.75 cents for a bottle and label and the beekeeper gets the rest $ for putting it in the bottle.
2) **** that's a lot of investment,what ifs and work!
I'm not interested in competing on price I don't have enough product, there are more than enough customers at my price. The key is getting the product to them as efficiently as possible.

I guess my basic question is ... Have these Producers locally here that stock gift shops,farmers markets, health food stores etc. properly assessed thier markets?
With much of the honey retailing at $5.50 per pound at these venues, I think they maybe selling themselves short. No experience, just guessing!

....My cup does indeed already runnth over I just want to drive fancy trucks and go to Europe like the big time commercial beekeepers!!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*



sqkcrk said:


> Your wealth should be in your heart, not your pocket book.


Wealth in both is very good indeed!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

At one of the markets we do, there is someone selling home made marshmallows. Her sign reads:

"Money can't buy you happiness, but it can buy marshmallows, which are kind of the same thing."

deknow


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

That's the best!!!

"Anyone who says money can't buy happiness has never been on a jet ski."


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*

"Anyone who says money can't buy happiness has never been on a jet ski."

Ever time I get on one of those, I get the worse wedgie!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*



snl said:


> Ever time I get on one of those, I get the worse wedgie!


...you're doing it wrong...those are handlebars, not the seat!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Whole sale pricing. So cheap?*



deknow said:


> ...you're doing it wrong...those are handlebars, not the seat!


I sit on the seat, I get a crotch wedgie!!!!


----------

